# Case 580CK Diesel Won't Crank...Usually



## SineWave (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, all,

I debated putting this question in the Case sub-forum, but since it's a fairly "general" question, I decided to put it here.

I have an OLD Case 580CK Construction King backhoe with the Case diesel engine. 

Most of the time when I try to start it (even with a fully charged new battery of the proper size), I get a CLICK but no crank. 

I can try to crank it 100 times, and on attempt #101 it might crank ... or it might take 200 tries. But every time I try to crank it, it does CLICK.

A friend of mine said I could try tapping on the starter and solenoid because sometimes things get "sticky" in there, and this "tapping/hammering" routine seems to help...but only sometimes.

Can anyone tell me what might be causing this, and how I might diagnose it?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Jeff!

Maybe I can be a little help on this issue for you.
The reason a solenoid "clicks" and does nothing else is because there is a loss of voltage somewhere. There are several places where this can occur.

First off, check to make you certain you have a full 12+ volts from the key switch to the solenoid. Do this by using a multimeter to check the voltage on the small wire on the solenoid while trying to start the engine. If you're not getting 12 volts there while under a load, it may not be fully engaging the solenoid.

If the solenoid is getting 12 volts to activate it, check to make certain you have 12 volts from the battery to the starter while under load. Do this by using a multimeter to check the voltage on the battery cable at the starter while trying to start the engine. Easier to do if you have someone to help you. Often times the terminal on the starter where the battery cable attaches will show 12 volts while not under any load, but the moment a load is required the voltage will fall off. This is a sign that you have a bad connection on your battery cables. Could be the positive or the negative. If the negative cable isn't making just as good a connection as the positive cable, you will lose voltage.

Check the operation of the solenoid next. Use a multimeter to check that you're getting a full 12+ volts on the large terminal of the solenoid that connects to the cable going inside the starter while trying to start the engine. Holding the key in the start position should produce 12+ volts on both larger terminals on the solenoid. If you're not getting 12 volts to the to the cable going down into the starter housing, your solenoid is bad. You can replace just the solenoid on those old Delco starters.

The next step would be to see if the starter is dragging or the brushes in the starter are making good contact. Use an old but insulated handled screwdriver to cross out the 2 large posts on the starter. Be mindful that you'll get a lot of sparks doing this, but the starter should spin freely without engaging in the flywheel.

Check those things out and let us know what happens.

Mark


----------



## SineWave (Sep 29, 2015)

Mark,

Thank you very much for your thoughtful, detailed reply. That sounds like everything I need to know!

I will do what you recommend and post back to the board. Thank you again!

Jeff


----------

